# Simple question



## Peter23 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in the US and wanted to grow lowryder #2 untill i found out it is infact illegal to have seeds in the US and that i could not order them.. soo.. What does this leave me to do?  i dont know of any seed banks locally do i just have to use bag seeds? or ask a dealer or something?

thanks,
Pete


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 16, 2008)

infact it is illegal to smoke marijuana.  try a different seedbank that will ship to the US... or if you want to grow bagseed, good luck.


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 16, 2008)

so basically send em here illegally and hope they get here? lol is it illegal for me to purchase them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

peter...I live in the USA  and order from amsterdam..I get a prepaid credit card..order beeans under sissters name..lol...and have them shipped to my Moms house..lol...never have them sent to grow house!!!!  I order from here..and have recieved all of them I ordered 3 times from them and plan to order again..Hope this helps..

If you can get your hands on some bag seed..those are great to learn and to help when seting up system..good luck


here is where I order from
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/indoor_marijuana_seeds.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Have not heard of anyone getting arrested for seeds....I have heard that people get a letter saying ..we have your beans and would like to talk to you..please call us back..lol..they was caught by customs and taken .But thats just what I have read..


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 16, 2008)

im also in the US and have never had a problem with ordering seeds.  I have ordered around five times and have recieved my seeds without a problem.  You should be fine


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks a lot guys!  about how long did it take you guys to receive them?

,Pete


----------



## marinepfe2 (Aug 28, 2008)

What up my people
I am also from the US and I live 200mi. close to canada border. I have never bought beans and I want to start. I honestly would rather buy from canada rather overseas just because of time, and risk and logistics.
I don't really see myself going to canada and crossing broders w/beans. 


Burn burn and pass......


----------

